# ECG 2015 - May 3 in Arlington, VA



## ThEoRy

What's the word on this guys? Anyone have any plans? What's going on?


----------



## ecchef

Well, if I'm in South Carolina or DC by then, I'll be there. I've missed every one of them since the inception.


----------



## WildBoar

Still looking at holding it here in the DC area. The weekend stereo.pete is coming to town has been passed around (May 2/3), but since he is actually going back home on that Saturday afternoon he won't be around for it anyway. I know that weekend works well for me, though.

For you pros who may drive up/ down for this, is Saturday or Sunday better? Travis and Kostantinos have already said they can only make a Sunday event. I think marc can make either, but Sunday is better for him as well.


----------



## turbochef422

Sunday is better for me


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm gonna try to make it. I'll probably take the train up and see if I can crash in Travis' catbox if the offer still stands.


----------



## tkern

Catbox is free.


----------



## turbochef422

My sister In law runs a farmers market on Sunday mornings on the lawn of the capital building. I'm pretty sure that's where it is.


----------



## Bill13

I am still up for hosting it, and my kids are excited because the idea of missing church makes them smile! Dates are flexible but I will post our preferences in th4 next day or two, but of course we will be open to having it on the date most people can attend. We have one spare bedroom with a double and separate full bath, but we also have a sofa and an office above the garage that could sleep some people if they wanted to come into town Sat.


----------



## marc4pt0

tkern said:


> Catbox is free.



Dammit.

Still in though. And Sunday works best for me. I think we're doing our daughter's birthday that Saturday


----------



## ThEoRy

Sunday is best for me as well.


----------



## tkern

marc4pt0 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Still in though. And Sunday works best for me. I think we're doing our daughter's birthday that Saturday



There is room for both you and Chris. You may just have to snuggle a little.


----------



## knyfeknerd

tkern said:


> There is room for both you and Chris. You may just have to snuggle a little.



Marc, just so you know....I'm always the big spoon.


----------



## Korin_Mari

Oh man... So many people I would absolutely love to meet and see are going... I'll be sure to keep that weekend free and try to make it this year! 

Is the location still pending or is it in DC?


----------



## marc4pt0

knyfeknerd said:


> Marc, just so you know....I'm always the big spoon.



Double dammit!


----------



## Adirondack

I'm going to be down fishing in Shenandoah NP with friends that weekend. Depending on where and when the soirée takes place, I may be able to stop by on the way home to MD.


----------



## Bill13

Alright, after checking with the social coordinator (my lovely and understanding wife) we are set for a Sunday May 31 get together.:bliss:

With stereopete in town that weekend but leaving on Sunday we also thought it would be fun to do something Saturday. For the members who are traveling longer distances and want to spend the night that is okay too. We have only one spare bedroom but have lots of room for sleeping bags.

We live about a mile from the East Falls Church metro stop so it is pretty easy to get downtown if you are here long enough and want to check it out.

I will provide beer, wine and food, although if you have a favorite beeer , wine or dish you want to share that is welcome of course.


----------



## bob_loblaw

Bill13 said:


> Alright, after checking with the social coordinator (my lovely and understanding wife) we are set for a Sunday May 31 get together.:bliss:
> 
> With stereopete in town that weekend but leaving on Sunday we also thought it would be fun to do something Saturday. For the members who are traveling longer distances and want to spend the night that is okay too. We have only one spare bedroom but have lots of room for sleeping bags.
> 
> We live about a mile from the East Falls Church metro stop so it is pretty easy to get downtown if you are here long enough and want to check it out.
> 
> I will provide beer, wine and food, although if you have a favorite beeer , wine or dish you want to share that is welcome of course.



I thought stereopete was in town 4/30-5/2. Has this changed?


----------



## WildBoar

Yep, same question. May 3 is the Sunday of the weekend stereo.pete will be here. That being said, both May 3 and May 31 work for me. I happy to help out with food, etc., too.


----------



## bob_loblaw

Fingers crossed 5/31 is a typo. I'm out of town 5/31 and was hoping to make this, especially considering it's ~1 mile from my place.


----------



## Bill13

My bad, I meant May 3rd, I skipped ahead one too many months.


----------



## WildBoar

great! -- thanks for the clarification


----------



## nerologic

I just moved to DC, so this is great news. Looking forward.


----------



## Livlif

Just wanted to get clarification on where exactly the ECG will be. Thanks!


----------



## WildBoar

Bill will have to provide an address as the date nears, but I know it is in the Ballston/ Virginia Hospital area of Arlington.


----------



## Livlif

WildBoar said:


> Bill will have to provide an address as the date nears, but I know it is in the Ballston/ Virginia Hospital area of Arlington.




Cool. It's at his house?


----------



## WildBoar

Livlif said:


> Cool. It's at his house?


Yes. So not sure about willingness to post address on a public forum vs sending to interested attendees via PM or email.


----------



## skiajl6297

I am keeping fingers crossed that this weekend works for me. Looking forward to this! 

Adam


----------



## Bill13

Yes it will be at my house. For those familiar with Arlington it is near the Westover Beer Garden. If you are coming pm me and I will send you the address. This will help with getting a count of who will be here so I know how much food, beer and wine to have on hand. 

For those coming in from out of town the Beer Garden is an addition to the Westover Market which started out as a standard small local grocery store you went to for the last minute things you needed. The son got involved and pushed his parents to start carrying more types of beer about 12 years ago. The store became known for their beer selection , which kept growing and growing; it now occupies the entire back wall of the store and about a third of the right side of the store. They now offer over 1,000 beers in stock.:bliss:

About 5 years ago they open the Beer Garden where they have live music, TV's for sporting events, and of course - beer on tap. The food they offer is good, not great.


----------



## marc4pt0

Bill, count me in. I will get your address/ directions from Dave. Super stoked!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm considering making the drive from Raleigh, looks to be about 4.5 hours or so. Easy. Are their any other carolina boys that want to share the trip with me: Knerd or China are you going?

I've got a load of fresh charcuterie for the event.


----------



## Bill13

After consulting with my lovely wife and Wildboar we have decided on a start time of 11am with an end time of whenever... I will be smoking about 15pds of pork shoulder and 4 racks of ribs. I am also thinking of getting a whole cut of rib-eye or NY strip steak from Costco and dry aging it for a couple of weeks. Sous - vide the steaks once portioned and then grilling some, torching some, and frying some. 

I have three growlers I can fill at Madd Fox Brewery too.

Mucho Bocho I am really looking forward to trying out your charcuterie. Your past threads on this have been great reads.


----------



## Bill13

Went by Costco and picked up the beef. 18pds 2oz of prime rib eye :bliss:. I will cut off some when my brother flies in from SF later this week, but there should still be plenty for the ECG. I will be weighing it to track the moisture loss.


----------



## WildBoar

Wow, that is very nice of you, Bill!

The last few days have been a great build-up to the ECG. Got to see Travis and have lunch at Boundary Stone last Friday, and today I was in Baltimore and had lunch at Barcocina (Marc) and then visited with Kostantinos at Azumi. Everyone is looking forward to the ECG. It will be nice for some of the guys who could never make one of the PA events to finally meet up. I hope we don't lose too many of the NY/ NJ/ PA people, though. FWIW, it's not too bad to make the drive back and forth between DC and the Philadelphia area as part of one long ECG day. Train may be an option for some as well, especially those in NY, and even the $25 Chinatown bus works pretty well  I'm happy to pick up a couple people from downtown if they take bus/ train to the area.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm still not clear on what date it is.


----------



## WildBoar

Sunday, May 3


----------



## toddnmd

Wow, this sounds, and looks awesome. My life is pretty crazy right now, and, as much as I would love to be there, chances are not great. I won't rule it out until that weekend (sorry, not that helpful for planning). I've got a house going on the market in May, baby coming in June, and overseas move in August. So, LOTS to do! Hope I can find some way to make it, as I'm sure everyone attending is going to have a great time.


----------



## WildBoar

don't forget Zaytinya on Friday night...


----------



## tkern

I might be out. 3 guys just quit and I'm on a 7day/15hr shift until I can find people.


----------



## marc4pt0

I hate those days. The hours I don't mind, just the reason behind them. Hopefully you can dig out of that one soon! 

Dave, sorry I missed you guys yesterday. A little crazy over here as well. From the looks of it, we'll be opening the new place the following week, so this Sunday will be quite fun for me.


----------



## WildBoar

tkern said:


> I might be out. 3 guys just quit and I'm on a 7day/15hr shift until I can find people.


Hmmm, maybe some of the ECG attendees can rotate through in 1 hour shifts on that Sunday to give you a break


----------



## turbochef422

It's that crazy April weather I always loose a bunch of people I just carried through the winter. I too will be working 7/15. I'm out. Someday I'll make one of these


----------



## kostantinos

Chefs job gets complicated quickly. Even after being the top dog you still got to start early and work really late most times, help everyone setup stations and help out and figure out problems all while working a station yourself even sometimes. It makes me wonder what normal people do in their regular "9 to 5 jobs".

This whole thing made me realize that i never ever worked a "normal" job.

I also hope s*** gonna be ok just for one day without my presence. I am looking forward to this.


----------



## WildBoar

kostantinos said:


> It makes me wonder what normal people do in their regular "9 to 5 jobs".


I can help you out here:

9:00 - 11:00 am: Starbucks!!!!
11:00 am - noon: Catch up on KKF
noon-2:00 pm: 2 martini lunch at nudie bar :hungry:
2:00 - 4:00 pm: Nap at desk
4:00 - 5:00 pm: Catch up on KKF
5:00 pm: Head home to unwind after another grueling day at the office! :bliss:


----------



## ecchef

Oh well...missed yet another one. 
Arriving PDX on the 7th for some r&r though. 
Don't forget, plenty of pics guys!!


----------



## tkern

WildBoar said:


> I can help you out here:
> 
> 9:00 - 11:00 am: Starbucks!!!!
> 11:00 am - noon: Catch up on KKF
> noon-2:00 pm: 2 martini lunch at nudie bar :hungry:
> 2:00 - 4:00 pm: Nap at desk
> 4:00 - 5:00 pm: Catch up on KKF
> 5:00 pm: Head home to unwind after another grueling day at the office! :bliss:



My day is pretty much the same but replace the AMs w/ PMs and vice versa... and replace starbucks with espolon


----------



## knyfeknerd

OK. I'm definitely coming. See you all there!!!


----------



## WildBoar

Great!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

knyfeknerd said:


> Marc, just so you know....I'm always the big spoon.





knyfeknerd said:


> OK. I'm definitely coming. See you all there!!!



Dammit


----------



## tkern

marc4pt0 said:


> Dammit


I'll provide the club soda and Kleenex


----------



## larrybard

I am going to try and attend. I'll be driving from Philly. If anyone wants a lift and doesn't mind a somewhat uncomfortable ride (it's a small two seater that also doubles as my track car, so the suspension is quite stiff, etc.), let me know. I can pick up someone along the way, or if they would like me to pick them up at 30th Street Station . . . or whatever.


----------



## WildBoar

larrybard said:


> I am going to try and attend. I'll be driving from Philly. If anyone wants a lift and doesn't mind a somewhat uncomfortable ride (it's a small two seater that also doubles as my track car, so the suspension is quite stiff, etc.), let me know. I can pick up someone along the way, or if they would like me to pick them up at 30th Street Station . . . or whatever.


Okay, if you are in the Philadelphia area and don't take him up on this offer to drive down in his track car u r nutz! There will be a few local Porsche Club track drivers and club racers stopping by the ECG to learn about knives, so maybe a track event can break out


----------



## larrybard

WildBoar said:


> Okay, if you are in the Philadelphia area and don't take him up on this offer to drive down in his track car u r nutz! There will be a few local Porsche Club track drivers and club racers stopping by the ECG to learn about knives, so maybe a track event can break out



Most people are so accustomed to comfortable suspensions that they would regard a non-track journey in my car as somewhat "nutz" -- or at least slightly masochistic. One really feels every seam in the road. And don't even ask about potholes. The cushionless track seats don't help. And being strapped in by six point racing harnesses may take some getting used to. All that being said, would have to have company for the trip, and a distraction other than signals from a ValentineOne.

Am just about as eager to meet any local track drivers/racers as I am to meet the knife nutz in attendance and see their cherished possessions.


----------



## WildBoar

pffft -- the kitchen pros on this forum don't tool around on 'comfortable suspensions' -- they are hearty, stout men and women who don't pamper themselves with cushy rides. Heck, just about every one of them would probably pull all of the foam out of a car seat before a road trip just to make the ride more like being at work.


----------



## WildBoar

** BUMP **

May 3 is just around the corner!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'll be coming up on Saturday. I'm bringing up pounds of house cured charcuterie: Portuguese linguica, Slim Jims, pancetta and several country pate's. Plus some fermented veg, like cabbage, onions, radishes, beets. Bill is dry aging a whole beef rib primal and some butts for BBQ. Should be a tasty event. [emoji6]

Pate WIP
http://stellaculinary.com/forum/gen...ing/general-food-discussions/country-pate-wip


----------



## Livlif

This is gonna be CRAZY!!! Should I bring anything?


----------



## marc4pt0

Bring knives


----------



## Adirondack

Whose bringing the dry aged tofu?


----------



## WildBoar

Adirondack said:


> Whose bringing the dry aged tofu?


Whoever doesn't want any of the dry-aged rib eye or charcuterie


----------



## Adirondack

I'll be passing by the Inn at Little Washington on the way back from fishing. Do they do takeout?


----------



## Bill13

Here is the prime rib eye from earlier today.


So far the following people have requested my address and I have responded: wildboar, mucho bucho, Adirondack, bob_loblaw, and nerologic. For everyone else that has shown an interest pm me - the more the merrier:doublethumbsup:

Tomorrow I plan on going thru the wine closet to pull out a good mix. I want to open a couple of Cab's from the 90's to see how they are doing, plus a vertical of a Turley vineyard for fun.

If anyone coming up has some de Buyer mineral B pans I would love to give them a try 

If anyone in into music and has some SACD's, DVD audio discs or vinyl they would like to share that would be cool too. Although my TT is up in my office so it's a little isolated.


----------



## WildBoar

Think I got another DC chef on board for the ECG; she's not familiar with the forums but has some knives from Korin. She's opening her first restaurant later in May, just a block or two from Zaytinya.

Hopefully Travis can break loose for a couple hours. Kostantinos now has to work Sunday, so he's gong to try and get by early for a couple hours. Sounds like Marc is a 'go', as well as Knify.

Leah will likely come by for a bit with Luca in tow; hopefully we can keep him away from the knives, stereo equipment and wine 

And hopefully 3-4 car club guys will be coming by to learn about knives as well. A couple of them are pretty dedicated home cooks.


----------



## Bill13

I forgot that Travis has my address and larrybard got it this morning.


----------



## WildBoar

And don't forget Butch Harner will be attending, hopefully with some unclaimed knives 

It would be great if those who think they will attend could post so on this thread if you haven't already done so. I know it would help Bill greatly with the final planning this week.

The event will be spouse and kid friendly; Bill mentioned something about 15,000 legos when I spoke with him this morning :biggrin:


----------



## larrybard

Any rough estimate of the number of people expected to be in attendance, so I have some idea of how many cases of canned soda to bring (assuming anyone will drink something without alcohol)? And any suggestions re soda preferences certainly welcome; otherwise maybe I'll just bring an assortment of a couple of cases of regular Coke, some diet cola, Dr. Pepper and Sprite? And of course several bags of snack foods -- chips, etc.


----------



## WildBoar

Looks like 2 dozen minimum, and if many bring SOs could get closer to 3 dozen.

Mari for Korin hopes to make it down, and may have 1-2 others with her. And it looks like Derek from DC Sharp is going to make it by early on, which will be great.


----------



## larrybard

WildBoar said:


> Looks like 2 dozen minimum, and if many bring SOs could get closer to 3 dozen.
> 
> Mari for Korin hopes to make it down, and may have 1-2 others with her. And it looks like Derek from DC Sharp is going to make it by early on, which will be great.



Thanks, that's helpful. Any kids in attendance will presumably be reaching for the soft drinks -- and, depending on age, and degree of parental supervision/preference, there might be several young ones running around in an overly caffeinated state (though I intend to bring Sprite -- but not Mountain Dew -- as an option).


----------



## WildBoar

I think some parents travel with the beverages they want their kid(s) to drink. For younger ones it will likely be water, I suspect.

Besides, kids + sugar + caffeine + a couple hundred sharp knives -- what could go wrong?


----------



## WildBoar

Pulling a couple area KKFers out of the woodwork for this one. It will be nice meeting some forum members for the first time and seeing some others who have been MIA for a bit.

If you are anywhere from Richmond to Baltimore attending this event is a no-brainer! So come on out from the shadows and mix it up with other knife knuts


----------



## Bill13

Went to Costco this evening and picked up 30pds of onions, 10pds of carrots, and 5pds of tomatoes for slicing and dicing:biggrin: If you have a favorite vegetable that you like to test knives on or don't think I bought enough bring some

For eating I also got 18pds of pork shoulder and 3 racks of ribs to smoke. I will make a tomato based BBQ sauce that is on the medium side. If someone has one they like to make, or buy, it would be fun to have some selection. I think we are pretty good on the mains but if you have a side you like to make that would be great - just post it so everyone knows.

For drinking I have a wine closet with about 300 bottles so we are good there, although I NEVER turn down a good bottle of wine . Larry has offered to bring some sodas but if you have one you can't live without - bring it to be safe. I will run to Madd Fox brewery for a couple of growlers of beer if I have time, but it's the same as the sodas - if you have one you really like bring a 6 pack, one can never have too much beer. At this point they are calling for beautiful weather so I will probably get their unfiltered Kolsch and a Saison. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone Sunday!


----------



## Bill13

Forgot to mention that David is right, my wife would be happy to have other women to talk to, and my 13 year old daughter will be here and she does a pretty good job of watching children.

And yes, my 16 year old son really has about 20,000 Lego pieces. His obsession has begun to fade, being replaced by Dr Who and homework


----------



## skiajl6297

Looks like I am in! Looking forward to this very much! Aside from my knives, please let me know if you need me to bring anything! Bill - I have the address info I need from David.

Adam


----------



## larrybard

Bill13 said:


> . . . .
> Larry has offered to bring some sodas



Last night I went to BJ's and purchased 64 cans of Coke, 32 of diet Coke, 32 Dr. Pepper and 32 ginger ale (and a few bags of chips, etc.) --- not because I thought that was necessarily enough soda, but because the carrying capacity of my little car was at its limits. So if more is needed, I will gladly make a run locally and buy more (after soliciting and honoring any suggestions), once what I brought has been unloaded.


----------



## kostantinos

its been a really bad week up here in Baltimore so looking forward getting out the city for a few hours on Sunday . I never had a curfew of any sort , so it definitely is a weird feeling in many ways to me .


----------



## WildBoar

Sunday is shaping up to be a great day. A nice ride down to NoVa in the warm sunshine, with no one trying to set your car on fire, will do you good. :cool2:


----------



## Bill13

I was thinking this morning it would be nice if anyone coming that has a BoardSMITH board should bring it. Sometime during the day we can take a group photo of the KKF members with their CB's in a group photo. Then we can enlarge it , frame it, and send it to David as a thank you - so to speak.

Good idea/ Bad idea?


----------



## marc4pt0

What time is this kicking off tomorrow? 
Also, I might have my wife and 2 year old daughter in tow as well. Any other families/kids coming?


----------



## larrybard

marc4pt0 said:


> What time is this kicking off tomorrow?



I thought someone -- maybe Bill -- previously said 11:00 a.m. Which I assume is pretty flexible, with people wandering it at assorted times; it's not as if this is for a catered sit-down meal. (Well, at least not necessarily sit-down.)


----------



## Bill13

The start time is 11am, if you end up early that's fine - you will just get put to work:biggrin:


----------



## marc4pt0

Well count me as early if all goes right


----------



## WildBoar

Leah hopes to come up at some point with Luca, but now she has to go to Woodbridge in the morning so we'll see what happens with them.


----------



## marc4pt0

Now it looks like I'm going stag, so my plan is to get White Girl Wasted, grab as many knives as I can carry and then go streaking. Might even bust out a few new dance moves as well.


----------



## WildBoar

Woohoo! I'll have a camera, so I'll be more than happy to post pics all over the internet


----------



## ecchef

Have fun Guys!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm currently bunking up in Wildboars Yoga room for the night. Bread the boar baked for tomorrow


----------



## Mrmnms

Killer looking loaves. Wish I was there.


----------



## cheflarge

:goodpost: lus1: :biggrin:


----------



## Bill13

Here is second of the pork butts. It's now foiled and resting with the first in a cooler.


----------



## ThEoRy

Here.


----------



## stereo.pete

Have fun boys and be safe!


----------



## Derek Swanson

It was wonderful to meet members of this great community and to see such incredible collections of badass knives. Wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## Livlif

Derek Swanson said:


> It was wonderful to meet members of this great community and to see such incredible collections of badass knives. Wish I could have stayed longer.





I second this! I had an awesome time and even gif a chance to sharpen a couple knives! Thanks Bill for putting this together!


----------



## chinacats

:needpics:

For those of us who couldn't make it...


----------



## larrybard

Outstanding! Of course special thanks to our host, Bill, for providing a great setting (and weather!) and so much terrific food. (I'd try to list all of the other people who also brought great food -- such as Dennis -- but I'm afraid I'll leave someone out and offend them.)

Great to meet so many people and confirm in person that they are just as personable, helpful and friendly as they appear online (but there was also at least one rather peculiar participant -- can you believe someone who owns knives, e.g., Catcheside, Cris Anderson, Tilman Leder, Carter, Martell, etc., but has never used them, supposedly because he hasn't yet learned to sharpen?!). 

So many knives to admire and try. (Too bad so many onions, potatoes, etc. were sacrificed for the cause; next time I'm going to bring a Ziploc.)

Thank you all! Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## bob_loblaw

Great event! Really cool to get my hands on a Shig kitaeji, several Devins, Carters, a Mario, a Tilman and not to mention the Scorpion forge passaround (crazy thin, could almost see through it). Definitely thanks to Bill for his generosity and hospitality. Also the awesome food from Bill and Dennis. Unfortunately I didn't take any pics.


----------



## larrybard

A few pictures -- only of some of the food. (I hope the upload works.) I apologize for the quality. Taken with my iPhone. I believe other participants took several pictures, so I'm looking forward to them. Especially if they include not only knives, but people. Would be great to help match faces with names in the future (particularly for those, like me, who are somewhat challenged when attempting that from memory).


View attachment 27378
View attachment 27379


----------



## WildBoar

As said above, great event! Was nice to see a mix of new and old faces. Awesome BBQ and rib eye, plus the charcutery, pickles, cold cuts, etc. Bill's family was very accomodating and gracious. And the weather was beautiful. Oh, and Dennis was kind enough to sharpen a ton of knives, including a bunch of mine last night and this morning. Hope to see some of the local guys over the next year, as there seemed to be common threads with Boundary Stone and Zaytinya.

Sorry about lack of pics, but I never bothered to bring my camera in from the car. But a few people were documenting the event, so hopefully there will be some proof that this actually happened


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0

Here's a few pics for you. Some quick snap shots from today.
Thanks again to Bill for letting us play in his back yard, and feeding us as well. Mucho Bocho, also quite the gentleman, makes some amazing charcuterie. And thanks till Theory for getting this thread started.
Met some great friends on the forum in person finally, as well as other members that I'll now consider friends as well.
Cheers all!


----------



## marc4pt0

Butch Harner was also in attendance, and he brought a few of his badass wares. The funny thing is was he really didn't need to bring much as his work was Very well represented here via many in attendance.


----------



## Chuckles

Nice pics, looks like a good time!


----------



## marc4pt0

I finally got a chance to use a Shig kitaeji 240 gyuto. Pretty dreamy. Was able to put it up against 2 Katos, and I'll say that the comparison was very close, but in my opinion the Kato took the call. Obviously a personal preference. I also took that western handle Haburn I just got and threw in the showdown and I have to say that it held its own Very well. Great work, Ian!
Let's see, what else was there... oh yeah, that Martell gyuto with the full black buffalo horn western handle was there. It took a little skin off my knuckle while I was putting it to work. Nothing bad, just a little knick. I must be getting a little rusty...


----------



## bob_loblaw

marc4pt0 said:


> Butch Harner was also in attendance, and he brought a few of his badass wares. The funny thing is was he really didn't need to bring much as his work was Very well represented here via many in attendance.



Sorry Butch, somehow forgot to mention all of your hard work in attendance as well. Definitely need to build on my setup with one of your knives in the near future.


----------



## kostantinos

It was a great meeting, wish i had a little more time.

A lot of great people , a lot of blades and a lot of fun but it was just enough to come out and say hi and then back on the road again.

Thanks Bill for hosting this event .


----------



## larrybard

marc4pt0 said:


> oh yeah, that Martell gyuto with the full black buffalo horn western handle was there. It took a little skin off my knuckle while I was putting it to work. Nothing bad, just a little knick. I must be getting a little rusty...



Sorry to hear. (You're not going to sue me, are you?) At least it wasn't the edge that was rusty.

Thanks for all the pictures. Yeah, sure were a lot of impressive knives there. And I even left with the same number that I brought (I think). (Even more grateful that I left with the same number of fingers that I came with.)


----------



## toddnmd

Looks like a great time. Still bummed I wasn't able to make it, but it was the right call. 

Whose big knife block is that? And who is the maker?


----------



## marc4pt0

It's Dave's (Wildboar). Believe it's from Boardsmith. Obviously I like it... The pictures make it look darker than it is in person. I think I might build one...

And Larry, I think we can settle something outside of court


----------



## WildBoar

Yeah, BoardSmith made that block a few years back. It may have been the last one he made before deciding blocks were far too much of a PITA, especially since they were fully custom. I bought that after the original customer returned it because some knives with very thick spines would not fit into the slots. It's a great block, and the only issue I have had with it is he made it far too small


----------



## marc4pt0

I want that block


----------



## WildBoar

BTW, for those who are pretty new to KKF and BoardSmith boards, there are a few really nice ones (a brick board and a cherry board) on his final inventory page right now (http://theboardsmith.com/product-category/final-inventory/), as well as a handful of maples.


----------



## Anton

That's a proper gathering 
Lots of candy 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Just got back to Raleigh, NC. Was just great meeting all of you. Special thanks goes out to Bill and his family for being such generous hosts. I'm so humbled by everyones generosity. Thanks too to Wildboar for helping with logistics and event organization. Folks started showing up around 11:00 and wound down around 8:00. 

Was fun to meet Larry Bard, Butch Harner, Slick Rick Theory and Mark Dixon (other too sorry if I can't remember your names). Rick and Mark's knife skills are exceptional and we demonstrated properly. Butch was so generous with his time, explain why he does what he does. We're luck to have such a down to earth rock star knife maker in our ranks.

As for knives, there were at least 50 brands that I've never handles before. For me, standouts were: Martel Gyuto, Chris Andersons Mitzu Honyaki, Tilman gyuto, Kato guyto, Butch Harners camp knife but the standout for me was Bill's brand new Shigefusa Kitaeji 240 Gyuto. 

I brought Jon's Diamond sharpening stones and they were a big hit. I think they services at least fifty knives on Sunday. Check out Rick, doing his thing. Was great to meet Rick to, very down to earth cool dude. 





































Bills Daugher's Artwork


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Ian Haburn's 250 gyuto in 52100 was another standout for me as well.


----------



## WildBoar

Yeah, totally forgot to ask who the artist was for the logo. She did a great job.

Gotta say those steaks almost look good enough to eat


----------



## brianh

That would have been a bad day for one of the neighbors to complain about the noise.


----------



## marc4pt0

I missed the ribeye time? DANG IT!


----------



## WildBoar

heh, just to run it in, there was a whole steak left over


----------



## marc4pt0

get back to work, buddy


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> BTW, for those who are pretty new to KKF and BoardSmith boards, there are a few really nice ones (a brick board and a cherry board) on his final inventory page right now (http://theboardsmith.com/product-category/final-inventory/), as well as a handful of maples.



Not anymore, the Cherry 14 by 20 is now gone:biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar

Too funny. One of my car club friends was going to buy it late this morning and walked off for lunch. When he came back to purchase, it was gone  Heck, I had the mouse hovering over the 'Buy" button this morning as well. That board will be great in your kitchen, and no doubt you will use it as the good Dave intended!


----------



## Bill13

I wanted to thank everyone that came to the ECG. Everyone, and I mean everyone was so nice and down to earth. A lot of people I knew only by their forum handles I now have a face and personality to go with it. Like any party at first it was a bit slow to get going, after all it's a bit awkward to borrow someone's 500 dollar knife and take it to another table to try out. Once the 20pd bag of potatoes started getting used things opened up!

I was amazed by the number and quality of all the knives. It was awesome to be able to try so many knives I have only seen in pictures. Makers like Marko, Tillman, Haburn, Kato, Catchide, and Martell.

I wanted to thank everyone for making the time to attend, and extra thanks to those that were able to bring food/knives/drinks; and those that drove hours to make it. I thanked Dennis and David in person but want to make sure that everyone knows that they both did a lot of work to make it go well. This is beginning to sound like a Grammy thank-you , but I should also thank my wife!!

Marc, thanks for making my small but growing knife collection seem insignificant to my wife! For those who could not make it -his collection took up an entire table - with only small spaces in between the knives. 

I totally forgot to take any pictures:O.

Next time the steaks go in the water bath a couple hours earlier!!


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> Too funny. One of my car club friends was going to buy it late this morning and walked off for lunch. When he came back to purchase, it was gone  Heck, I had the mouse hovering over the 'Buy" button this morning as well. That board will be great in your kitchen, and no doubt you will use it as the good Dave intended!



Wanted one slightly bigger and in walnut, but since I have no idea what is left I went for it.


----------



## WildBoar

Bill13 said:


> Wanted one slightly bigger and in walnut, but since I have no idea what is left I went for it.


It was a decision you will not regret.


----------



## marc4pt0

Bill13 said:


> I
> 
> Marc, thanks for making my small but growing knife collection seem insignificant to my wife!



If it helps pave the to more knives in your very near future, you're absolutely welcome!


----------



## marc4pt0

Did anybody get a good a good picture of Butch's table, specifically his curly handled line knife? I thought I did but sadly...


----------



## Bill13

marc4pt0 said:


> Did anybody get a good a good picture of Butch's table, specifically his curly handled line knife? I thought I did but sadly...



This is not from the ECG but I believe it has the knife you are talking about.


----------



## XooMG

I was eyeing the curly handled line knife and the nakiri myself, but I won't be able to jump for it.


----------



## kostantinos

Best paring knife ever BTW. Butch makes some really impressive knifes .


----------



## Adirondack

I think he said it was curly mango?
Came that close to buying one of the long parer/steak knives. Will probably kick myself.

BTW, I had a wonderful, albeit brief time at the ECG.


----------



## WildBoar

Adirondack said:


> I think he said it was curly mango?
> Came that close to buying one of the long parer/steak knives. Will probably kick myself.
> 
> BTW, I had a wonderful, albeit brief time at the ECG.


Glad you were able to make it. No need to kick yourself though; Butch does occasional runs of those. I think he indicated he was going to do a run of steak knives in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## marc4pt0

There were a couple sleepers amongst the foray of steel that was displayed this day (Sunday). I'm curious to hear from those who attended what they thought they were. 
By this I mean which of all the makers that were less familiar that surprised you performance wise in a positive way.


----------



## Bill13

Marc,

The knife that I was really impressed with was Larry's Tillman. It was not even on my radar before the ECG not I "need" one. The knife that exceeded my expectations was the Zwilling Kramer, yours I believe. Nice cutter and great handle.


----------



## larrybard

You might consider my car to be a bit of a sleeper among the assortment of steel. Alas, though I expected that Bill would go for a spin (not literally, I hoped) in it, he took a rain check. Maybe next time I'll have to bring something more exotic, or appealing (in addition to my Tilman).

I should have my Billipp by then -- but I'm pretty sure you had yours on hand for people to try last week.


----------



## bob_loblaw

There was a harner suji a bunch of ppl were admiring as I was leaving, it even prompted a couple ppl to request one from Butch. Who brought the suji?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Bill used a 300 Harner Suij to separate the prime rib (see pic). It belonged to Wildboar. My mistake I meant to make off with it before I left. Darn


----------



## WildBoar

Mucho Bocho said:


> Bill used a 300 Harner Suij to separate the prime rib (see pic). It belonged to Wildboar. My mistake I meant to make off with it before I left. Darn


Belonged?!? Probably in Marc's bag now... :spankarse:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Bills got it Dave.


----------



## WildBoar

Mucho Bocho said:


> Bills got it Dave.


 Yeah, I know. Should have added another simile :biggrin:

But for whoever is interested, reach out to Butch and let him know. I'm guessing Marc is trying to swing one, and if he's going to be making one, what is 2 or 3? BTW, you guys aren't the only ones to fall for that suji; one of the DC chefs preferred it over a Carter suji -- which surprised him.


----------



## bob_loblaw

I believe this is the suji in question (borrowed the pic from Marc). Is that correct?


----------



## marc4pt0

I think he might be referring to that Suji of your's, Dave. The one I was digging on.


----------



## marc4pt0

I was also digging the Cris Anderson passaround. I wanted to spend more time with it but Everyone else seemed to be enjoying it as well. Figured I'd just wait until I'm up in the passaround to really check it out. 
I do know this though, I had the opportunity to spend some quality time with Larry's Anderson gyuto. This guy Cris really _knows_ his heat treatment. Not only does his knives just Look scary awesome, they perform on another level. If you're into speed, his style really allows you to go _faster. _


----------



## WildBoar

marc4pt0 said:


> I think he might be referring to that Suji of your's, Dave. The one I was digging on.


Yep, I believe so too.


----------



## bob_loblaw

WildBoar said:


> Yep, I believe so too.



...I think I'm missing something here...:scratchhead:


----------



## WildBoar

The suji Marc (and others) was going on about was the Harner I have, which was used inside to slice the ribeyes, which is still enjoying a visit to Bill's kitchen.


----------



## XooMG

Shame I never got a chance to try out that Harner nakiri.


----------



## bob_loblaw

WildBoar said:


> The suji Marc (and others) was going on about was the Harner I have, which was used inside to slice the ribeyes, which is still enjoying a visit to Bill's kitchen.



Oh sorry, yes I saw Dennis mention it earlier. I was just trying to see if it was captured in any of the pics, besides the action shot of Bill portioning the ribeye.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

bob_loblaw said:


> Oh sorry, yes I saw Dennis mention it earlier. I was just trying to see if it was captured in any of the pics, besides the action shot of Bill portioning the ribeye.



Hey Bob what other pic do you need? HA


----------



## WildBoar

You are not too far from Bill or from me. You are welcome to borrow the Harner suji for a week and play with it.


----------



## bob_loblaw

Wow, that's a great offer David. I may just have to take you up on it. Thanks!


----------



## WildBoar

No problem. Send a note to Bill, and you can pick it up from him.


----------

